# I need advice from ladies... what do i do?



## nightstalker (Feb 8, 2012)

Let me start by saying my wife and i are both in the military, we dated in high school, joined the military together, se went to basic a month before i did and we got put in the same squadron in basic. we also got placed at the same tech school. right after tech school she and i got married. so we got stationed to California together. We were so in love people would come visit and get in arguments with there "better" half because they didn't treat each other like my wife and i do. two weeks before she deployed she told me she was ready to have a baby. nooowww here is where the sex comes in. while we were dating sex was amazing she wanted it all the time. once we got married we had sex probably once a month because it "hurt" her. so she related pain to sex with me. i told her i would go with her to get it checked out and she was to embarrassed. I am the only man she has had sex with. a week after she deployed she told me she wanted a divorce because we have been married a year and young and we are already having sexual issues in bed. it seemed up till the 17th that she was willing to work on her feelings but then, one day she had been ignoring me completely for two day. (this is her second week being deployed) since she was ignoring me i jumped on her email and she sent two naked pictures to some guy she works with then i jump on her Facebook and the messages were outrageous. She has always been so conservative, and shy. but she was going into detail about laying this guy down and treating him right. she never spoke like this to me.. i confronted her about it, and she said she was so sorry that he didn't mean anything.. she deleted and blocked him from Facebook. i was devastated! this was on January 21 it is now Feb. 7. and she still is saying she wants a divorce and has paid 450 dollars for paperwork for divorce. i know if she was here we would talk it out and work it out. but she wont even respond to me, she wont call me she wont Skype me... idk what to do... i love the woman with all my heart and i know that if she was here we could work it out. she doesn't come back for another 3 months.any help for a broken hearted airman?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You can stall the divorce until she gets back. Where is she filing the divorce?

Can your commander help? Can you get some time to visit her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nightstalker (Feb 8, 2012)

i dont know how i would be able to visit her.. she is in saudi arabia. 
and unfortunately after i found out what was going on with her and that guy i didnt eat sleep or drink for a week. at work i went into seizures and blacked out i was on the border of being in a coma. i was trying to keep what happened with her quiet but the commander had to know what was going on since it had something to do with my health and job, and he went to the counselor, and the counselor had to tell him everything, now she is in alot of trouble. ..


----------



## nightstalker (Feb 8, 2012)

she paid 300 for legalzoom.com and another 150 for divorcewriter.com


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

If she really wants out, you can do nothing about it. You cannot keep begging and pleading with the hope that she might love you back some day. The rejection will take its toll on your confidence and self esteem. It will take two to make a marriage work.


----------



## Crinklecrisp (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate to say this, but hang out with some other friends, work on coping with it, and don't let her take all your stuff. I'm sorry that you're experiencing this, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Everything will turn out okay as long as you keep your head up (so you don't drown in depression) and make sure to be able to keep enough to start a new life flying solo.


----------



## alliwantislove (Feb 8, 2012)

I have to agree on what warlock said. It takes two people to make a marriage work. She seems so determine to end the marriage and I can see that you tried to pursue her to resolve this once you two are together. But She does not seem to have any intention to do that. I am so sorry how this affects you. but you should try to let go and move on with your life. You deserve someone better and believe me you will meet someone who will love you the way you love her.


----------

